# Free knit ebook



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

A free (for a short period of time) book on making scarfs with critter themes. Some are very cute. From BookBub.

http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Cute patterns!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> A free (for a short period of time) book on making scarfs with critter themes. Some are very cute. From BookBub.
> 
> But only for Kindle
> http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Just downloaded it. Many cute patterns for the grandkids.


----------



## FyreFli (Jan 25, 2013)

You can get a free kindle app for your computer or laptop. Will it work with that?


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

FyreFli said:


> You can get a free kindle app for your computer or laptop. Will it work with that?


Yes. I've got a kindle and the apps on my PC and iPad


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up. This is so cute


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

G'ma Ruth said:


> A free (for a short period of time) book on making scarfs with critter themes. Some are very cute. From BookBub.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI


Rats missed it no were to get free . :thumbdown: Anita


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much! I just got it! :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

MorehouseFarms also has a free pattern of the day. Today's is 
http://www.morehousefarm.com/Original/Pattern/duJour/03/


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

FyreFli said:


> You can get a free kindle app for your computer or laptop. Will it work with that?


I didn't know that! Will try it and see cause I really like some of those patterns! Thanks!


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you. Just got it and had a look through. Some great designs for kiddies.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

yay, yay, yay. Love a good deal, and free for quality products is the BEST! thank you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You need a kindle.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

You can read it on any device that uses the kindle app. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LynnB (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks so much. It is the first time I get to use Kindle. It comes as a free app on Windows 8. What better way to try it out than on a knitting project?!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

What a great find. How did you come across this. Were you notified by amazon?


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

you can put the kindle application on you computer
That is what I did on my ipad


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Winita,
Go back and look again,,, I just downloaded it to my Kindle PC App, free... Ruth and JMCret,,,, thanks so much in sharing these links SMILE


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Rats missed it no were to get free . :thumbdown: Anita


Try again Anita. I just got it for free.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Just downloaded the book. Thanks for the link.
Hannet


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you! I love Moorehouse!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link - even works in Canada, after you click on the Amazon.ca link!


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire, but also got Kindle for my computer and I am able to see these wonderful patterns both places. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the notice. Just downloaded it (free) to the kindle app on my i-pad so you don't need an actual Kindle


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have loved Morehouse yarns and patterns for years, ever since I met the folks at a NYC craft show. I look at the Kindle daily specials but did not see this one.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I just look for free knitting and crochet books every day. I also look for mysteries and other interesting books.

I also sent this in but then noticed someone had beat me to it. This gal probably. I'm on the west coast so still sleeping while she sent it in probably:-0
Barbara



Mevbb said:


> What a great find. How did you come across this. Were you notified by amazon?


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. I just downloaded it. I LOVE bookbub.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## piddles (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link, downloaded it from the UK site to my kindle.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, G'ma Ruth. Each winter our church collects hats, mittens, scarves to donate to the schools in our town, where they are distributed to students in need. Unfortunately there are many more of them than we like to think. I'm knitting some hats, but don't have many patterns for kids - this is perfect!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

In case you didn't hear... Amazon.com has a 15% off sale for today only on 3 different Kindles. You type in ThnksFAA in the discount code space and you are saving money! I have been drooling over one for quite awhile. I ordered mine today. YIPEE!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have kindle on my PC and it's also on the notebook, but I bought a kindle for conveniencs. Just download the free app.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

